# When to fertilize



## backcheckus (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm new to hay growing. I planted last fall and got three decent cutting this summer. I recently had my soil tested and a 30-50-80 mixture was recommended for my hay field. My question when is the best time to spread it? Should I hold off until the optimal time that the plant can use it the nitrogen?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

in the spring 

after first cutting would be good


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

If you have to apply them all at the same time, then after first cut.

If you can apply at different times, I apply phosphorus and potassium prior to first cut, or you can do it in the fall. I apply urea (nitrogen) after first cut and after second cut.

There is a little bit of nitrogen in MAP (monoammonium phosphate) so I let that be my source of nitrogen for first cut, or might add just a little bit of urea. I apply fertilizer in the spring around March or April, and I don't want too much nitrogen in the mix, otherwise it puts the grass in turbo growth mode and it will mature before the weather lets me get in to cut it. It already grows heavy enough in first cut as well.


----------



## backcheckus (Aug 2, 2019)

Hayjosh said:


> If you have to apply them all at the same time, then after first cut.
> 
> If you can apply at different times, I apply phosphorus and potassium prior to first cut, or you can do it in the fall. I apply urea (nitrogen) after first cut and after second cut.
> 
> There is a little bit of nitrogen in MAP (monoammonium phosphate) so I let that be my source of nitrogen for first cut, or might add just a little bit of urea. I apply fertilizer in the spring around March or April, and I don't want too much nitrogen in the mix, otherwise it puts the grass in turbo growth mode and it will mature before the weather lets me get in to cut it. It already grows heavy enough in first cut as well.


I will be applying all at the same time. It appears that after the first cut is the way to go. thanks


----------



## backcheckus (Aug 2, 2019)

the farmer 3 said:


> in the spring
> 
> after first cutting would be good


Thanks for the replay. After first cut will be my game plan.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's the local prices as of yesterday: (Last years)

Potash --- $745/ton ($370)
MESZ --- $845/ton ($545)
Nitrogen -- $1/unit roughly. ($0.12 unit)
Diesel --- $3.08


----------



## backcheckus (Aug 2, 2019)

rjmoses said:


> Here's the local prices as of yesterday: (Last years)
> 
> Potash --- $745/ton ($370)
> MESZ --- $845/ton ($545)
> ...


That's just plain ugly....Diesel is higher here.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Here are the prices now vs the spring for MAP and Potash.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was told by FS to expect about the prices come spring.

Ralph



Hayjosh said:


> Here are the prices now vs the spring for MAP and Potash.
> View attachment 91260
> View attachment 91260


----------



## backcheckus (Aug 2, 2019)

Hayjosh said:


> Here are the prices now vs the spring for MAP and Potash.
> View attachment 91260
> View attachment 91260


Thanks...that it a little encouragement.


----------

